
Twitter or Tricker? WHy? - rokhayakebe

======
mauricecheeks
u mean like... a business?

Trying to provide a service that is of value?

------
rokhayakebe
Is Twitter a service that adds value for you or just a trick to get you hooked
so they can make money of you later?

